# Rock port wading spots?



## Stx_angler (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking for some good wade fishing spots in rock port or nearby


----------



## Justacastaway (Apr 5, 2006)

Allyn's Bight, Mud Island, & Paul's Mott for starters


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Out behind Cape Valero south west of Redfish lodge. Salt Lake. Hop over to Aransas Pass and there's a good bit of wading to be done on the south side of Harbor Island.

Most of Rockport is private property and a lot of the shoreline is boats boats boats all day long. Not a lot of grassy bays in Rockport proper, and the best immediately local fishing(Copano Bay) has been largely disrupted by the absence of Cedar Bayou and the presence of construction. It's a bummer for me, because I live on the Rockport/Fulton line and one would expect fishing in one's backyard here, but I am actually about 15-20 minutes away from any spots you don't need a boat to get to.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Best or no? Copano and St Charles salt lake is great busy be careful some spot are real deep mud be careful jumping in in waders. Horrible grass crop again this year but if you want to know where the love oyster reefs are there will be 30-40 boats a day dragging for them lol port Bay is also supposed to be great winter fishing I'm hoping to get out and learn it a little better soon. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oops boat not best 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

You might try the Airport Park off of FM 1781. it's a good sand bottom, and waders frequent the area quite a bit. There's also a reef that sticks out of the water there.


----------



## rope875 (Jan 2, 2014)

st. charles bay. you can walk out from the road. hard grass bottom.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

try the Laguna Reef Motel--you can wade out to the end of the pier and the one south of the hotel both have some shell to fish --good wading area--some guides fish out of boats there..


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

tspitzer said:


> try the Laguna Reef Motel--you can wade out to the end of the pier and the one south of the hotel both have some shell to fish --good wading area--some guides fish out of boats there..


x2 years ago I would wade that area, creeping under the docks and zig zagging shallow to deep, caught some nice specs. Not sure people these days would be so nice about letting a wader cross under their dock.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

salty --I never had a problem but like you said THESE DAYS--but I stay at that hotel when I working that area--caught some good fish off the south end throwing out side the lights--I normally wade it early Am--not bad place to stay when in Rockport-


----------

